# Kein zugriff auf cd rom

## tux99

hi,

ich kann weder als root noch als Benutzer auf cd's zugreiffen an was kann das liegen

Fehlermeldung:

```
der gewählte datenträger konnte nicht eingebunden werde.

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: can't read superblock
```

gruss tux99

----------

## manuels

Moin,

ist das bei jeder CD?

hast du ISO9660 im kernel?

----------

## tux99

hi,

nein nur bei musik cd's bei dvd filmen oder daten geht es

ja hab ich (glaub ich)

----------

## manuels

du willst eine audio-cd mounten?

das geht auch nicht.

wenn du die cd anhören willst, musst du das mit cdparanoia oder so machen.

Diese Programme greifen direkt auf die CD zu, ohne die zu mounten.

----------

## tux99

ich will eigentlich nur damit sagen, dass unter ich z.B. unter suse mir im datei browser die cd anschauen kann mit unterordnern und so und auch den cd text sehe

----------

## Martux

Meinst Du im konqueror?

Der macht das, wenn Du in der Titelzeile audiocd:/ eingibst.

Wenn Du mit dem Netz verbunden bist, guckt er bei freedb die Titel nach.

----------

